# Matthew Henry Study Bible to be Reissued (pt 2)



## JM (Dec 22, 2010)

I was happy to see the M. Henry Bible was reissued and wanted to ask, what is Flexisoft? The new covers being made are really a good quality, is Flexisoft?

Hendrickson.com - The Matthew Henry Study Bible

It looks nice.


----------



## JM (Dec 23, 2010)

Besides Gill's commentary, I use Henry's...I'm thinking about picking this one up. I haven't used a "study" Bible in years though. Anyone on the board have the old or new MH Study Bible? Any thoughts on the layout and notes?

Any thoughts on Matthew Henry's Commentary in general?

Thank you.

j


----------



## Tim (Dec 23, 2010)

Matthew Henry's commentary has a good devotional aspect to the content.


----------



## ryanhamre (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm all over this... very excited.


----------

